# Chad created a whole new lower third with the beard, incel cope about surgeries only



## oldcell (Jan 17, 2020)

MEanwhile you incel cope about jaw and chin surgeries

In the case have a good pheno only, beard i only thing u need to fix lower third issue

Eye area>all, it is much harder to fix


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jan 17, 2020)

Holy fuk that's Dan Bilzerian level of frauding


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 17, 2020)

That guy will never shave again. Great case study for those who think they can always tell if someone has a good lower third under a beard—not the case as long as the beard is the right density and length, especially if the beard is curly.


----------



## oldcell (Jan 17, 2020)

@Kade


----------



## whitebadboy (Jan 17, 2020)

You all will never have beard like that


----------



## Stingray (Jan 17, 2020)

A practical solution but jaw surgery can fix the underlying flaw.


----------



## whitebadboy (Jan 17, 2020)

its over


----------



## oldcell (Jan 17, 2020)

whitebadboy said:


> You all will never have beard like that



I have good coverage now, so i can get pretty close
t my 20 i could just dream about this beard, but now at my late 30, i have same coverage at jaw and chin, but slightly worse on cheeks


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 17, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Eye area>all


Yes


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 17, 2020)

whitebadboy said:


> You all will never have beard like that


I actually have 90% of that beard density due to my med genes. When I have a beard that length literally no one believes I need jaw surgery for my underbite.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Jan 17, 2020)

but this is cope if you kiss someone and she sinks 10 centimeters into your recessed face jfl


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 17, 2020)

i fraud a bit with a goatee

wish i could grow it better on my cheeks tho

want a full beard like eric kanevsky had


----------



## damnit (Jan 17, 2020)

your beard should be thick and dense enough though, and if you are with a darker tone it will make you even more darker, better sticking to stubble.

A beard is a huge looksmax for some people. Look at Brock Lesnar, his lower third doesn't seem to need more length , yet he looks a lot better with a beard on.


----------



## oldcell (Jan 17, 2020)

damnit said:


> your beard should be thick and dense enough though, and if you are with a darker tone it will make you even more darker, better sticking to stubble.
> 
> A beard is a huge looksmax for some people. Look at Brock Lesnar, his lower third doesn't seem to need more length , yet he looks a lot better with a beard on.


True..
So u think if someone has a dark beard, its not ideal , like lighter is better? 
Too dark can make u looks like a jihadcel
This guy gained like 2 points with beard


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 17, 2020)

Dragonslayer said:


> but this is cope if you kiss someone and she sinks 10 centimeters into your recessed face jfl


Unless you have like 5 inch facial hair length beard this doesn’t happen. Especially not if you have thick curly facial hair.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 17, 2020)

He started shaping his eyebrows aswell


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 17, 2020)

Young girls hate beards, and sooner or later everyone knows that beard is frauding.
Girls are brutally blackpilled 2020.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jan 17, 2020)

On the other side if you have good lower third don't do a beard as your lower third can halo the rest of the face. It's all about playing your strenghts


----------



## HighIQcel (Jan 17, 2020)

Fuck my life, I have a decent eye area, but my bulb tip of the nose spoils the whole view.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jan 17, 2020)

Beards are good for weak jawlines but if you have well-defined and strong jawline it's better to be clean-shaven


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 17, 2020)

oldcell said:


> MEanwhile you incel cope about jaw and chin surgeries
> 
> In the case have a good pheno only, beard i only thing u need to fix lower third issue
> 
> Eye area>all, it is much harder to fix


most incels don't even have facial hair on cheeks and they need a beard transplant


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jan 17, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> most incels don't even have facial hair on cheeks and they need a beard transplant


Incels have nothing but rage and sadness tbh


----------



## Kade (Jan 17, 2020)

good thread, facial hair is such a looksmax for most men

I think the only reason so many psl people are against it is just projection cuz they feel like they missed out on a meaningful youth and try to catch up on lost time


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 17, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> Beards are good for weak jawlines but if you have well-defined and strong jawline it's better to be clean-shaven


No, stubble is better if you have a good lower third. 



> In a study, which polled more than 8,500 women, men with stubble were seen as the most attractive overall.
> They were also seen to be more attractive for short-term relationships, while men with full beards were seen as desirable for long-term relationships.











Guys, This Is The Facial Hair Style Women Find Most Attractive


Get the beard trimmer on standby.




www.huffingtonpost.co.uk













Are clean shaven or guys with stubble/beard most attractive?


It is not up to women to decide how we should look. Honestly us men get sick and tired of being told how to look or being told we are...




www.girlsaskguys.com


----------



## wristcel (Jan 17, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Young girls hate beards, and sooner or later everyone knows that beard is frauding.
> Girls are brutally blackpilled 2020.


lol, this is my concern.

Girls are SO SO SO blackpilled now. They seem to know every fucking trick in the book nowadays lol


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 17, 2020)

I would rather get jaw surgery to fix the underlying issue if my lower third was shit


----------



## oldcell (Jan 17, 2020)

Reminder for a copers who think surgery is only option


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jan 17, 2020)

Beard Is on par with gym Celling unfortunately not everyone has good beard genes


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jan 17, 2020)

DONT BE THIS Guy
Srs Coping Asf


----------



## whitebadboy (Jan 17, 2020)

your beard will never look like that. thats a make up beard
goodlooking people dont have beards...only average guys do


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 17, 2020)

No one cares about beard frauding I want to look good without a beard


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jan 17, 2020)

Brutal as fuck


----------



## oldcell (Jan 19, 2020)

bumpity dump


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 30, 2020)

What's better.

That beard?
-or-
A clean shaven lower third that looks good?


----------



## oldcell (Jan 30, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> What's better.
> 
> That beard?
> -or-
> A clean shaven lower third that looks good?



With good lower third go for stubble
I would say second, good lower third for sure


----------



## Mogger (Jan 30, 2020)

weardie beardie haha


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 30, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Young girls hate beards, and sooner or later everyone knows that beard is frauding.
> Girls are brutally blackpilled 2020.











The research on facial hair: moustache, beard, stubles.


The full file: https://www.researchgate.net/publication/257492193_The_role_of_facial_hair_in_women's_perceptions_of_men's_attractiveness_health_masculinity_and_parenting_abilities " - Women judged faces with heavy stubble as most attractive - heavy beards, light stubble and clean-shaven...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 30, 2020)

I could easily fraud like that because I have actual 10/10 beard genetics, the problem is that I fucking hate having a beard and currently I am always doing stubble with my shitty lower third, plus, imagine if u get into ltr and u fraud like that, and one day u want to shave and she sees how subhuman u are under and cheats on you JFL. 

Frauding with beard will never work longterm, better to just get implants and get it overwith.


----------



## Mogger (Jan 30, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> I could easily fraud like that because I have actual 10/10 beard genetics, the problem is that I fucking hate having a beard and currently I am always doing stubble with my shitty lower third, plus, imagine if u get into ltr and u fraud like that, and one day u want to shave and she sees how subhuman u are under and cheats on you JFL.
> 
> Frauding with beard will never work longterm, better to just get implants and get it overwith.


I agree dude


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2020)

Lol at coping with facial hair. All runway models are clean shaven showing off their massive bones and hollow cheeks


----------



## oldcell (Jan 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Lol at coping with facial hair. All runway models are clean shaven showing off their massive bones and hollow cheeks



Thats true
As opposite íé percent of IG models have facial hair


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2020)

How do i make my beard denser and thicker? I have beard like vikings main character


----------



## Kade (Jan 30, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Thats true
> As opposite íé percent of IG models have facial hair


yeah and who has more sex appeal? ig models ofc

runway models are often really striking with not that high sex appeal

ig models almost always have high sex appeal tho (ie Nick Bateman) 

bushy beards are soy but heavy stubble is extremely legit, especially the older u get


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jan 30, 2020)

Kade said:


> yeah and who has more sex appeal? ig models ofc
> 
> runway models are often really striking with not that high sex appeal
> 
> ...


Not all male modells have high sex appeal even though looks wise they facially look better then average


----------



## oldcell (Apr 18, 2020)

This guy has much more sex appeal than any of the models posted here, just reminder
This is how hunk looks like


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Apr 18, 2020)

whitebadboy said:


> You all will never have beard like that



Not true, it's called a transplant


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Apr 18, 2020)

fucking lmao from 3psl rotting incel to 6.5psl masc hunk


----------



## Ray_Poward (Jul 13, 2020)

shit, that's exactly my situation, exept he jawmogs me clean shaven 
i found compromise, when its still looks like an avergrown stubble, but enought to hide fucked lower third
huge cope tbh


----------



## oldcell (Jul 13, 2020)

Ray_Poward said:


> shit, that's exactly my situation, exept he jawmogs me clean shaven
> i found compromise, when its still looks like an avergrown stubble, but enought to hide fucked lower third
> huge cope tbh



Which is the lenght? 

Like which lenght is slightly more than a stubble but enought to hide lower third? 

I am curious

This guy has like one inch i think , its too much for me


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes, good frauding till you get a surgery


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 13, 2020)

What if I cant growh full beard? Incels are fucked at whole circle.


----------



## Donc0ck (Jul 13, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> Yes, good frauding till you get a surgery


Also excellent for hiding the swelling after surgery


----------



## Donc0ck (Jul 13, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> What if I cant growh full beard? Incels are fucked at whole circle.


I started with almost 0 beard, maybe a little on mustache. 3 years into minox I am about 80% of the guy in the op post.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 13, 2020)

Donc0ck said:


> I started with almost 0 beard, maybe a little on mustache. 3 years into minox I am about 80% of the guy in the op post.


Fuck minox. Collagen is a only thing I got on this world.


----------



## Donc0ck (Jul 13, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Fuck minox. Collagen is a only thing I got on this world.


My skin is unironcally better then 3 years ago. Only thing I do different for skincare now is the cheapest hylornic acid cream. 10 euros and already lasts for over a year.


----------



## jfcage (Jul 13, 2020)

Good for him. When my beard is long it looks like shit. It becomes curly, looks all over the place. Yes I tried to cope with beard oil, it did nothing. So I rock a short beard, it still adds something to my jaw.


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 13, 2020)

I wish i could grow a beard like this


----------



## Ray_Poward (Jul 14, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Which is the lenght?
> 
> Like which lenght is slightly more than a stubble but enought to hide lower third?



in my case 2-3 mm on the chin and 1,5 on sides, i used to grow up to 15mm, but after trimming it would look terrible (because i got used to that lenght)
it still looks like it repeats my jaw shape but gives little more visual bulk, althrough does not look like an actual beard, and does not give the feel of frauding


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jul 14, 2020)

Donc0ck said:


> My skin is unironcally better then 3 years ago. Only thing I do different for skincare now is the cheapest hylornic acid cream. 10 euros and already lasts for over a year.


What is your routine?


----------



## YoxTixTuxMi (Jul 14, 2020)

Dragonslayer said:


> but this is cope if you kiss someone and she sinks 10 centimeters into your recessed face jfl



then when she kissing you, you can push your chin forward and it's an illusion


----------



## Donc0ck (Jul 14, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> What is your routine?


Cerave lotion daily and retin a once aweek. Minox once a day before bed.


----------



## oldcell (Jan 12, 2021)

LEgit thread


----------



## Colombianpill (Jan 12, 2021)

oldcell said:


> LEgit thread


I go to buy minox


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jan 12, 2021)

oldcell said:


> MEanwhile you incel cope about jaw and chin surgeries
> 
> In the case have a good pheno only, beard i only thing u need to fix lower third issue
> 
> Eye area>all, it is much harder to fix


Normies man...


----------



## oldcell (Jan 12, 2021)

Colombianpill said:


> I go to buy minox



minox is insane looksmaxing tool for both hair and beard if used properly but need a lot of patience..for a beard one year on it


----------



## Colombianpill (Jan 12, 2021)

oldcell said:


> minox is insane looksmaxing tool for both hair and beard if used properly but need a lot of patience..for a beard one year on it


For my face i believe this help me. I will document the processs


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jan 12, 2021)

Bro this guy doesn't even have a bad jaw wtf are y'all talking about.from the front it's all good and from the sides it's shit but like wtf


----------



## oldcell (Jan 12, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Bro this guy doesn't even have a bad jaw wtf are y'all talking about.from the front it's all good and from the sides it's shit but like wtf



He ascended with the beard a lot, unreal ascension


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 12, 2021)

Stubble is better


----------



## Schizoidcel (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## metagross (Jan 12, 2021)

Cope


----------



## DatNibba11 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jesus fuckin christ


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 12, 2021)

Stubble mogs 
Show Jawline/Lower Third and facial Hair at the same time and have great sex appeal


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Jan 12, 2021)

His main issue is chin jaw width is great


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 2, 2021)

Dragonslayer said:


> but this is cope if you kiss someone and she sinks 10 centimeters into your recessed face jfl


Caged at this lmfao🤣🤣🤣🤣😂😂


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bad angle tbh. His lower third isn’t that bad.

moral of the story is get bimax + implants


----------

